# BLUE CANVAS CONVERTIBLE TOP



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

I WAS LOOKING AT THE IDEA OF GOING WITH A BLUE CONVERTIBLE TOP FOR MY 69 IMPALA AND WAS WONDERING IF ANYONE OUT THERE HAS A PICTURE OF THEIR RIDE WITH A BLUE TOP. OR EVEN TO DIRECT ME TO SOMEONE WHO DISTRIBUTES THEM IN BLUE. FEEL FREE TO THROW SOME PICS OUT THERE FOR ME AND WHERE I COULD GET THE TOP.THANKS IN ADVANCE :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

megakron on here can sell u one his topic is on this first page it says stayfast tops


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Megakron hooked me up on a stay fast top- reliable seller


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

plank said:


> Megakron hooked me up on a stay fast top- reliable seller





MOSTHATED CC said:


> megakron on here can sell u one his topic is on this first page it says stayfast tops


 Thanks for the info you two :thumbsup:, I will check it out . You have any pics of your rides with the tops megakron supplied ?


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*Colored rag tops*

ANY BODY HAVE PICTURES OF CARS WITH COLORED RAG TOPS ??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

should have mine on by next week


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> should have mine on by next week


 Cant wait to see it bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Samples on their way.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

*re samples on thier way*



MEGAKRON said:


> Samples on their way.


 CHIT MAN IM GETTING REALLY EXCITED NOW !! ALMOST LIKE CHRISTMAS ALL OVER AGAIN !! :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

this is mine (not vert top but soft top), its the dark blue stayfast material. They discontinued this color a few years ago the guy that did it found some leftover in denver so he got his hands on it. Probably wont see any in this particular color. They had alot of colors to choose from, brilliant bright colors or regular dark colors tans whites and blacks


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

CoupeDTS said:


> this is mine (not vert top but soft top), its the dark blue stayfast material. They discontinued this color a few years ago the guy that did it found some leftover in denver so he got his hands on it. Probably wont see any in this particular color. They had alot of colors to choose from, brilliant bright colors or regular dark colors tans whites and blacks


 Hey Bro that blue really looks sharp, kinda gets me motivated in getting my colour picked out ,Thanks for the pic much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

Sent you that color.


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

MEGAKRON said:


> Sent you that color.


 Right on :thumbsup: cant wait to see it!


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

TO THE TOP !!! ANY OTHER BLUE RAG TOP VERT PICTURES OUT THERE?? POST THEM UP BROTHERS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

Blue top


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

another angle


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

bowtieconnection said:


> View attachment 620879
> another angle


 Very nice bro !! Where did you get your top done and do you know the name of that color blue ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

called pacific blue we have a local guy who makes our tops we install them in house


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

THANKS BRO, WOW THAT TOP IS NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

bowtieconnection said:


> View attachment 620878
> Blue top


 Perfect


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

COLOURED TOPS ROCK :thumbsup:!!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes they do


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

bowtieconnection said:


> called pacific blue we have a local guy who makes our tops we install them in house


Bad ass top


----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

to the top :thumbsup:


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

bowtieconnection said:


> View attachment 620878
> Blue top


Hey bowtie, what color candy is that want to repaint my rag.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Kinda of a bad pic but its a 60 rag with Pacific blue top.


----------



## Chingo (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## bad company (Aug 29, 2005)

richiev64 said:


> Hey bowtie, what color candy is that want to repaint my rag.


 Damn thats nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

richiev64 said:


> Hey bowtie, what color candy is that want to repaint my rag.


HOUSE OF COLOR CANDY ORIENTAL BLUE OVER A LT BLUE BASE


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks bro, that ride is super clean! Did you just tint the silver?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

we use sunbrella boat covering/awning material made in north carolina..comes in 80" width.its uv protectant and waterproof.


----------



## DoughBoy6TRE (Aug 22, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here my 63


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

my 75 rag top from Megakron


----------

